# Rhinestones NOT silver dots... + more



## Artsy_Marissa (Nov 17, 2007)

Which of the rhinestone transfer places use real rhinestones? I got a few from pro world and they are not bling, they are metal looking like dots. They were inexpensive but I will pay more for it to be rhinestones. I also looked for info on a few sites and without directly emailing the company could not find the information. 

Also I see a lot of these in the stores as iron ons. The heat press ones are better?? Whats the difference that I can tell customers that ask. They can go to walmart buy a iron on and a shirt cheaper than buying from me...

Thanks for any info!!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Lot of rhinestone vendors here: rhinestones related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Marissa, sounds like you got nail heads and not stones, if you want the real stuff PM charles95405 here on the forum and he will fix you up.

R.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Artsy_Marissa said:


> Which of the rhinestone transfer places use real rhinestones? I got a few from pro world and they are not bling, they are metal looking like dots. They were inexpensive but I will pay more for it to be rhinestones. I also looked for info on a few sites and without directly emailing the company could not find the information.
> 
> Also I see a lot of these in the stores as iron ons. The heat press ones are better?? Whats the difference that I can tell customers that ask. They can go to walmart buy a iron on and a shirt cheaper than buying from me...
> 
> Thanks for any info!!!


Here is one:
Welcome to Dzyns Unlimited, LLC., an innovative manufacturer in the garment industry offering a wide range of garment decorations including Pearls, Glitters, AB Pearls, Pastels, Nobles, Sparkles, Dome-studs, Rhinestones, Rhine-studs, Nailheads, Motif 

Have not tried it. Seen the poduct in a DAX Tradeshow.



> Also I see a lot of these in the stores as iron ons. The heat press ones are better?? Whats the difference that I can tell customers that ask. They can go to walmart buy a iron on and a shirt cheaper than buying from me...


Durability, workmanship, guarranty and quality.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Within the realm of rhinestones there are several grades of them. I only use Swarovski stones. They are the most expensive and are the brightest, blingiest of the bunch. My audience expect the best and are willing to pay for it.

Rhinestone Heat Transfer, Custom Designs, Wholesale Hotfix Rhinestones and www.zbsl.com both carry swarovski designs and loose stones for purchase. They also both make custom designs though I just found out that ZBSL has a very high minimum order ($300) Dazzling Designs has no minimum for custom work.


----------

